

Virgin Galactic Wants To Do Moon Cruises, Replace The Concorde - rbanffy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/18/virgin-galactic-wants-to-do-moon-cruises-replace-the-concorde-for-terrestrial-travel/#!

======
mooism2
_A passenger liner based on the Virgin Galactic model of manned spaceflight
would allow aircraft to leave earth’s atmosphere, which makes travel far more
energy-efficient, environmentally friendly and far, far faster._

I'm curious about the assertion that London to Sydney via space costs less
energy than flying there conventionally. I can see that a spacecraft doesn't
have to worry about losing energy countering air resistance once it gets into
space, but would have guessed that it would cost more energy to get into space
in the first place.

Anyone got any figures?

